# See thru walkways? Where to find them?



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

im looking to start on a tankcar loading/unloading area for my layout and im looking for some of the see thru walkway material in our relative scale or close to it for this build. 

Anyone know where to find this stuff? I have searched and only found HO scale stuff. I should be able to find other stuff from plastruct for the rest of the build but this is kinda important for the walkway portion. 


Kevin


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The HO stuff doesn't look bad if you can find it in a large sheet. I think Plano makes some.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You could just call AristoCraft and tell them that you want Part Number 41100-26, Long Roof Walk, for $1 each. They are a replacement part on the covered gondolas. USA also uses something similar on their covered hoppers, but they don't show the exploded part view and $$$ on-line like AristoCraft. (I doubt that you will do better than $1/each anywhere though.)

Covered Gondola


----------

